# Plumbing codes for oklahoma



## davisbrett06 (Dec 9, 2017)

Is there any online resource for oklahoma ipc codes so I can study them without spending an arm and a leg? I make decent money as an apprentice but I'd rather not drop 100 dollars on a book if I can help it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

From what I see the State has adopted the ICC 2015 Plumbing Code. ICC has a free online access to it's I codes. You can read online but will have a time trying to get it any other way. >>>> https://codes.iccsafe.org/I-codes.html/

https://www.ok.gov/oubcc/

The 2015 IPC is about $65.00, not to bad at all guy. >>>> http://shop.iccsafe.org/codes/2015-international-codes-and-references.html?topic=Plumbing-Mechanical-Fuel+Gas+%28PMG%29

This said I have no idea how it is enforced there, completely, changes between AHJ or what.

Here is the link to the modification of the IPC for OK. >>>> https://www.ok.gov/oubcc/documents/Permanent%20Rule%20IPC%202015%20Accessible%20for%20Website.pdf


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I mean, who wants to pay money for a book? Go back to Braums


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

100 bucks? That’s a a small price to pay if you figure what you’ll make over an entire career. Maybe I’m old, but having the code book close to you while in the field is the best way to go. Don’t skimp on knowledge and good tools.


----------



## davisbrett06 (Dec 9, 2017)

If it's all I can get I'll drop the 100 if need be I was just hoping for maybe a digital version of it that would be cheaper and easier to refrence. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check Amazon for Kindle Edition, or Google any E-Books


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

davisbrett06 said:


> If it's all I can get I'll drop the 100 if need be I was just hoping for maybe a digital version of it that would be cheaper and easier to refrence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Provided in previous post.........:vs_cool:


----------



## davisbrett06 (Dec 9, 2017)

GAN said:


> Provided in previous post.........:vs_cool:


Yep that's what I've been looking at, I was explaining to the post before that I wasn't trying to skimp or just not buy altogether. I'm serious about certification lol.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> 100 bucks? That’s a a small price to pay if you figure what you’ll make over an entire career. Maybe I’m old, but having the code book close to you while in the field is the best way to go. Don’t skimp on knowledge and good tools.


 











Stan, how much did you pay when you got your FL master's license? I paid around $3000 or $3500 to get licensed. IF I remember correctly, all the code books were like $750. Then there were the test fees, hotel for one night, application fee, background check, fingerprint fee, etc. etc. 

Just the "Contractor's Manual" book was $149.00.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Stan, how much did you pay when you got your FL master's license? I paid around $3000 or $3500 to get licensed. IF I remember correctly, all the code books were like $750. Then there were the test fees, hotel for one night, application fee, background check, fingerprint fee, etc. etc.
> 
> Just the "Contractor's Manual" book was $149.00.


Not sure exactly, but I’ve spent a lot over the years.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

There are digital copies i think you can download for free. Im pretty sure i downloaded a digital copy from somewhere a few years back but that was the 2006 code or the 2012 i believe. I think i paid 65 for the newest code back a few years back. I haven't priced the latest books.

Edit:
Here it is from amazon for $65 Trust me you want a real book in your hands. It really helps a lot even while just casually studying.

https://www.amazon.com/2015-Interna...1516172829&sr=8-1&keywords=2015+plumbing+code


----------



## Yunker Plbg (Jan 20, 2018)

Being that you're an apprentice and even journeyman can benefit from it, I recommend the code and commentary book. It really helps in understanding the code. I also recommend another ICC book, Plumbing Vents Decoding Chpt 9 by Bob Scott. I taught a venting class at the Local Union, and structured the class around this book. It has many illustrations to help grasp what the code is telling you.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The test is open book so should be looking at real thing. You will need plumbing and fuel gas. There are a few questions on OSHA also, you can see what books they let you take in on PSI's website.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yunker Plbg said:


> Being that you're an apprentice and even journeyman can benefit from it, I recommend the code and commentary book. It really helps in understanding the code. I also recommend another ICC book, Plumbing Vents Decoding Chpt 9 by Bob Scott. I taught a venting class at the Local Union, and structured the class around this book. It has many illustrations to help grasp what the code is telling you.


Do you have a link for the commentary book? I have an apprentice that is close.


----------



## Yunker Plbg (Jan 20, 2018)

shop.iccsafe.org/2015-ipcr-code-and-commentary-1.html

This is the ICC website to purchase. I don't believe it's available to view in online.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Studying for the Plumbing Contractor test now in Okla. Pain in the Aurse, way too much to study.
The OSHA parts is ridiculous, about 300 pages to read up on and that's not even the whole book. 
Wish there was someone who knew what needs to be studied and what is a waste of time going over.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Years ago when I was studying to take the test in Ca. I had all that on
audio tapes that I played all day and night long, as I traveled around
during the day running the drain business that I started with I would listen
to them in my truck, and when I went to bed at night I was listening 
to the tapes, So when I retake the test I past it,
this was the business portion I had already past the trade part


----------



## codebookstandar (Apr 14, 2018)

Here is a link to the 2015 International Plumbing Code Download if anyone needs it

http://codebookstandard.com/2015-international-plumbing-code-pdf-download


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I already have a journeyman’s not sure why they make you take that again to get the Contractor. Should just make you take the business part since the Contractor Plumbing part is the same as the journeyman test


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Well I know its been awhile. But here is a update. 
I been approved to take the Contractor test by the State a few months back. Bought all the books, I paid the Fees. 
I been so busy doing what I do for the 2 Millionaire buddies I work for I haven't got around to scheduling the test. 
I make good money just doing their stuff, from plumbing to low volt lighting, security surveillance, bio-metrics, automation applications, running their construction builds, IT networking. I pretty much can figure out whatever they need done.
I could make even more money by by-passing the guy we borrow plumbing contractor license from on these builds since Plumbing is my main skill.

Kinda scared to to be honest. I really would like some kind of study guide. The test is done by a testing vendor called, "PSI".


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Grimmeute said:


> I could make even more money by by-passing the guy we borrow plumbing contractor license from on these builds since Plumbing is my main skill.


I guess your State is different. No such thing as "borrowing" a Plumbing Contractors License in Illinois. That is a violation of the License Law here and can cause revocation of both licenses. You would have to be on the payroll of the person or company with the contractors license.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

codebookstandar said:


> Here is a link to the 2015 International Plumbing Code Download if anyone needs it
> 
> http://codebookstandard.com/2015-international-plumbing-code-pdf-download


Please not an "intro is requested" for new members. See the link below.


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

Seems the link to your home page is outdated also.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

We have companies here that the owners of them just have Journeyman and use some guys or gals contractors license. Someone who is just book smart. May or may not have stepped foot in the plumbing field, somehow get past the 3 years of experience requirement, and go take the test. Then they lease out their license per say. I guess State don't care as long as they operate under a license.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> I guess your State is different. No such thing as "borrowing" a Plumbing Contractors License in Illinois. That is a violation of the License Law here and can cause revocation of both licenses. You would have to be on the payroll of the person or company with the contractors license.





I think what he means is that on paper/payroll it appears that they are "working under" the other persons license. I assume his state doesn't require a registered apprenticeship permit so on paper you could easily make it look like anyone is your apprentice.






.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Yes, we have a apprenticeship certificates. Supposed to be 3 years of experience before you get journeyman or go straight to Contractor. 
Not sure how they get past that, maybe they don’t and just wait the 3 years to file for testing.


----------

